# Diet + t5?



## anthonychall (Jun 10, 2010)

Im 20 stone 6 and in need of losing a massive amount of weight!

Ive got t5's ready to go for a cycle of a month but wanted a bit of help on the diet..

I am still going to be doing my same training but adding cardio into it to help with the weight loss..

I still want to grow in size + keep my gains as i am losing weight - is that possible?

I was looking on having a simple diet of

Breakfast - 2 Eggs

Snack - Pharma Whey Protein

Dinner - Chicken breast with brown bred

Train

Tea - SOme form of meat, clean with veg.

Pharma Whey Protein

Or is there a better form because I can see my self being full after taking the t5 as there meant to "supress you"

Anyone got any advice or help that can help with the weight loss + growth if possible!

Thanks..


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

personally id scrap the weights for now and concentrate on the cardio, or at least do more cardio that weights

The t5's will help with appetite suppresion, may be worth looking at Yohimbine HCL also

WHats your weekly workout plan?

Diet looks ok, id ditch the bread tho for some brown rice


----------



## anthonychall (Jun 10, 2010)

Monday - Chest + Tri + Cardio 30 mins bike

Tues - Shoulders + Trap

Wednes - Back + Bicep

Thurds - Legs + Abs

Fri - 1 hr cardio

Saturday - Pads

Sunday - Rest


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Its great you have joined this forum and want to change, so massive well done for that buddy.

Id say your diet is well below what you should be having for your weight, if you go to low then your body wont let go of the body fat thsat your trying to burn.

And if you just do cardio then you'll end up getting fit, but if you do weights you'll burn lots of fat and give your body better shape aswell as the huge bonus of boosting your fat burning for along time after your session.

Have a look at the stickys on the losing weight section at the top, they will teach you alot about how your diet should be. IMO id also not use the T5s until you have got good results through good nutrition and exercise then add in the t5s to get the extra boost.

:thumb:


----------



## anthonychall (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks alot Thunderstruck.. How many g's of protein will I be looking on intaking everyday? I've been told ill be best with going with high protein, low carbs and see how that goes for me!

Does anyone know how much I should be intaking due to my body weight?


----------

